# Dallas to surfside 10 miles per gallon



## RobF (Aug 7, 2007)

Went to surfside for the weekend, and came back early...Rain, Wind and rough water. Did not even put the boat in the water. Good to get away though. Anyway i get 9-10 miles per gallon pulling the boat (21 foot clearwater) with my f-350-Diesel (single rear wheel) What do you toyota drivers get per gallon.


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

Not a Toyota man but I get the same pulling my 23' Gulfcoast with a 2004 F150 5.4.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

I average about 14MPG pulling a 21' Majek RFL with a Dodge 2500 4x4 Cummins. That is if the wind isn't kicking...that raised console sucks in the wind!

Late,
Cox


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

I have a new Tundra and pulling my Tran Cat I got about the same as you doing 70. My boat was not very aerodynamic. I sold that and I am picking up a new 22' XLR8 from Tran so I am anxious to see how it does pulling that boat.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Chevy Suburban 2500 4X4, 454 EFI*

I get right at 10 MPG pulling my 21 Ft Wellcraft with my 1998 Suburban 454...

Haven't tried it with the new GMC VortecMax Crew Cab, 6.0 yet.. the old sub is for towing....

:an2:

Supergas


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

I get about 15.5 on my dodge 2500 with the cummins 5.9
towing a 20 ft gulf coast
gasers should get you about 9-10 mpg


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

my dodge cummins would get 14mpg pulling my 28' offshore ride. I got 15mpg pulling a 25' glacier bay back from MA to TX.......this is doing 75 on average........I had 33" tires and 4:10 gears at the time.......those are both significantly larger than what you were pulling......


----------



## Capt. Jack (Nov 7, 2007)

I get 12 mpg pulling a 23' Kenner or 18' shoulwater flats with my '06 F150 4x4 crewcab 4.6L. Can't complain, I've spent plenty of dollars on fuel with both diesel and gas 9 mpg trucks. I've learn to fish closer to home.


----------



## RobF (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, I did have a good north wind and rain all the way to dallas, never have given it much thought intill now. depositing $3.25 every 10 miles will get you thinking though. would a programer help?? or is it just for extra horse power??


----------



## MLCinNCTX (May 30, 2007)

RobF said:


> Thanks for the replies, I did have a good north wind and rain all the way to dallas, never have given it much thought intill now. depositing $3.25 every 10 miles will get you thinking though. would a programer help?? or is it just for extra horse power??


What is the weight of your boat and trailer? I have to be dragging 14-15k before the mileage on my 97 F350 gets that low. Normally programers won't fix fuel mileage.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

programmer will help keep you from downshifting in and out of overdrive.....


----------



## RobF (Aug 7, 2007)

The boat weighs about 4000 lbs? plus wind drag, that is what I am not too happy about, the truck should pull it with better economy. I am not trying to win a race on the Hwy either, just keeping up with the flow.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

I make that trip pretty often with my 07 F250 6.0l crew crab Fx4, and towing 8k I averaged 12.8 with a average speed of 73MPH on the last 5 trips. 
This weekend made the trip empty and got 11.8 on the way up and 18.4 on the way back.
You would be amazed what heavy wind-rain does to your mileage


----------



## Maddog (Aug 12, 2005)

My '07 Tundra DBL Cab 5.7 gets 20 on the highway empty, and I get right at 9.5 pulling my travel trailer from here to Camp Wood at 70mph. My trailer weighs right at 7000# when loaded.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Get 15mpg pulling a tran cat with My 06 Dmax. If only town get a little less mileage. Get 18-19 on highway runs. Need to calculate it again next time I go to West Texas to see what it is getting on highway after 20k on it.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Cruise control? if i tow with the cruise on in my 05 PS gets that MPG but if i keep the turbo boost down by keeping my foot on the pedal i can get 14 pulling my rig to the coast ...


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I get 30 MPG with my Dodge Cummins pulling my 35' offshore racing boat.

Yes, I am FOS, just like others claiming 15 MPG pulling heavy boats, but, if I am gonna lie, I may as well do it big!


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> I get 30 MPG with my Dodge Cummins pulling my 35' offshore racing boat.
> 
> Yes, I am FOS, just like others claiming 15 MPG pulling heavy boats, but, if I am gonna lie, I may as well do it big!


I am with you on some of the MPG I have seen others talk about in general on many boards and in person, but My Dmax seems to get 15mpg pulling whatever i have tried so far. I though it was a little strange but hand calculations don't lie. I know the wind is what killed me before in a gasser. I just have never got the 20-22MPG on the highway that others have claimed with the Dmax. Not sure how they do it or if they drive 55 on the highway.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

bigfishtx said:


> I get 30 MPG with my Dodge Cummins pulling my 35' offshore racing boat.
> 
> Yes, I am FOS, just like others claiming 15 MPG pulling heavy boats, but, if I am gonna lie, I may as well do it big!


Dont be jealous......your problem is that you drive a gas engine 1/2 ton chevy that is not built for towing even though you have a "towing package" I used to have one too, they arent built for towing......a diesel 3/4 - 1 ton is built for towing.


----------



## onlysalt (Jun 13, 2006)

I made the trip to rockport this weekend too. On a 370 mi round trip I got 13.1 mpg on 2000 f250 powerstroke pulling my 21ft kenner. But you are right about the wind and rain hutring mpg, I usually get between 15 and 16 on the same trip. Go figure.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Argo said:


> Dont be jealous......your problem is that you drive a gas engine 1/2 ton chevy that is not built for towing even though you have a "towing package" I used to have one too, they arent built for towing......a diesel 3/4 - 1 ton is built for towing.


I have three trucks, a toyota 4 cyl, 4X4, a 07 silverado 1/2 ton 4X4, and an 07 Dodge Quad 1 ton 4X4 dually (5.9).

The dodge is my second, my first being a 1998 3/4 ton club cab 4X4 CTD.

I also have had 8-10 Ford Diesels. None of them ever got over 15-16 MPG running down the hwy empty.

I got 16 ave, 18 max hwy with the 98. I get 11 ave, 14 max hwy with the 07 Cummins. Pulling a 10,000 lb load, it gets around 10. I see these rediculous claims of 15 mpg pulling heavy loads. You are looking at the lying computer if you make that claim. They don't get that kind of mileage. I wish they did.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

ok guys, I am not FOS on this one, but with my '04 duramax I had a 31' CC boat that I could lug around and get at least 12mpg doing about 70 mph. 

Now the real hard one to believe is my Case 550 Long Track dozer weighing in at 14,500 lbs dry, plus the trailer @ 7,200 lbs making my load 21,700 lbs minimum, would get 10 mpg.... but, I would only hold 60 to 65 mph.

I have no "chips" or "programmers" on the truck. I'm at 137,000 miles today, and still on the original brakes. NO B.S.

oh, empty I typicaly see 16 mpg as my normal average between hwy & city. 

22 mpg is b.s. if any diesel owner says they normally get that on the hwy.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I have an 06 Crew cab Tundra 4.7 V-8 4x4. I pull my Shaolwater 18 flats with raised console and see about 11-12 mpg at 65-70 mph. Wind really hurts my gas milage also.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Mr. Tuffy said:


> 22 mpg is b.s. if any diesel owner says they normally get that on the hwy.


I believe it depends on your vehicle and load. I have an Excursion that gets 21 m.p.g. on the highway (hand calculated on bio with a chip). Then I have a F-350 s.r.w. that gets 15 m.p.g. around town and 12 m.p.g. towing my boat (10,000 lbs.). Aslo, I have a F-550 that gets 13 m.p.g. empty and 10 m.p.g. towing 21,000 lbs. (stock 4:88 gear with chip and exhaust). Then I have a couple more F-250 trucks that get about the same milage (16-18 empty). They are all diesels, and realize that I own from one extreme to the other.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I see your problem.....the prime years for diesel trucks getting good mileage is 2003-2006(midway through the year model) The introduction of the common rail and high pressure injection up until the introduction of emmision regulations on the diesels.....


----------



## Marcos (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a 05 6.0 f-250 power stroke fx4 everything stock except I have BFG All-Terraing tires. I get about 13 mpg city driving and get an average of 15 mpg pulling a 30ft 10,000 lbs trailer (75mph) on the highway. I had an F-150 SuperCrew king ranch 4x4 before and got about 5 mpg pulling my trailer with ford big 5.4 liter gas engine. If you are going to pull something heavy I strongly recommend a deisel engine any make you will not regret it. But, I prefer Ford..


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

I still drive the 7.3 ford and get 16 MPG pretty much at all times. When load is over 2000lb it will start to come down. It also has a manual tranny and if you are going to tow or are worried about mileage that's what you should have. Get the exhaust and intake opened up and a chip that can shift better and keep it out of the turbo if you are worried about mileage. 

I won't comment on how awesome everyone 'thinks' the dodge is...lol If you are going to use a truck for anything except driving up and down a hyw. you better get a ford. Nothing else will hold up on the rough ranch roads and fields. That's a fact.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I get 9 to 10 pulling my 28 foot camper wiht a 6.0 diesel F-350.
Dont know about the Transport boat.


----------

